# Please help. What could this be?



## Remmy's Mom (Feb 23, 2009)

Remmy has been acting really weird today. He has been panting all day even though he's been in an air conditioned house all day except for going out to go potty. He has been very very restless and he keeps jumping up and looking at his rear end like there is something there. There are no fleas, ticks, ants or any other bug on him at all yet he acts like there is. Also his left side keeps quivering. I have been so concerned of this behavior that I called the vet's office and took him in around 2:00 today. However the vet was gone for the day so a vet tech expressed his anal glands internally (she said they were full) and we sent a fecal sample for testing. Will get the results on Tuesday. I thought that would take care of what has been bothering him. However, since we've been home, which is 6 hrs now, he is still doing the same thing. He is normally a very quite dog and sleeps a lot on a lazy Saturday but with what ever this is he has not gotten a lot sleep. He is 4 1/2 yrs old. Unfortunately it's a holiday weekend so if this keeps up I can't take him to the vets office again till Tuesday. Does anyone have any idea what this could be? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I wonder if it's his anal glands and maybe they need to be emptied. I'm sorry that Remmy isn't acting quite himself, but that is the only thing i can think of since he keeps checking his back end. 

Well i re read your post and see that the anal glands have been expressed i wonder if he's just uncomfortable from having his glands expressed internally. I hope he gets back to himself soon.


----------



## Remmy's Mom (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks but I did take him to the vet and the vet tech did express his anal glands today internally (and she said they were full). He does get them expressed when he gets groomed (at the vet's office) monthly but the vet tech told me that the groomers only express glands externally.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Could he be constipated? It never fails that they have to act weird on a long holiday weekend. I don't think it would hurt to give him some pumpkin (fiber). I just hope he gets better, poor sweet little guy.


----------



## Remmy's Mom (Feb 23, 2009)

He has had regular bowel movements today (3) of them and didn't have any problems having them. I appreciate your ideas. This is the weirdest thing and he's never done this before. If he still has this on Tuesday I will definitely take him to the vet and when I find out I will let everyone know what is going on.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh wait, maybe he just has gas. Fifer used to do that, turn around and look at his butt like whhaaat? I hope it is some some little thing...keeping our paws crossed that he will be all better tomorrow.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Not sure of what it could be but you also said his left side was quivering which could mean some pain as well as panting. Any chance he could have hurt his back leg at some point or another area near there? 
If it's gas like Sylvia threw out there, maybe some human infant silicone drops. Think they're called Mylicon. I never used them for Tyler but maybe someone has here.


----------



## Remmy's Mom (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you so much ladies for your advise, it is so very much appreciated. It was a rough night. About every hour he would wake up and start this again. He only felt comforted when I had my hand on him or he would curl up in a ball with my arms wrapped around him. He kinda starts out by scratching at his ear, then he will very quickly look around to his rear end (like he wants to chew at a flea or something), then he will stand up and shake (like after a bath type shake), then he will try to find a comfy place to lay down, then his body will jerk/quiver like when your asleep your body jerks or as if he is dreaming but he is awake. He sleeps with us every night and has always been a good sleeper, not moving around much in bed. In fact most times you don't even know he's there, but he never leaves the bed unless I do. We are unfortunately going out of town today for a family gathering so I hope he starts to improve. It almost seems to be neurological to me. The only thing I do know is that this is not how my dog acts. I took some video of his side quivering and of how he does this (what is described above) so I can show the vet because he hates it there and I know when I take him in again he won't show any of the signs I've been describing he'll only be shaking and scared. To most people if they saw this they would think well that's just a dog scratching and thinking something is biting him, but I know him and he does not do this especially constantly like he has the past couple days. Again, thanks so much for all the help!


----------



## Remmy's Mom (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh yeah, btw...he does not have one single flea, tick or bug on him. I use Frontline Plus and he is pretty much a stay in the house type dog except to go potty.


----------



## Remmy's Mom (Feb 23, 2009)

That is also why i asked for help because we've already done the express glands, he is going potty quite regularly and there are no fleas/bugs on him and as of now I am at a loss as to why he would be acting this way all of a sudden. Oh yeah and he will also climb up on the back of the couch behind my head and lay down and the only other times he does that is during a thunder storm because he is scared.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well i can't figure it out.....but it sounds like something is definitely bothering the poor little dude! 

Whatever it is...I hope it goes away on it's own today. Or you're both gonna need a long nap after going to the vet on Tuesday.


I know the feeling when you can't figure out what wrong and they just can't tell you...it's not good....


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry that Remmy is not feeling well. It does sound like something other than an anal gland issue. I would just keep a close watch on him until you can take him to the vet. Please keep us posted as to how he is feeling. Praying for Remmy to get better!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Karen - i'm so sorry it's still going on. Is there anything else that has changed in your household or outside over the past few days (construction or something like that) that could cause him to be fearful of loud sounds, noises,people. Anything out of the ordinary? Hope you get answers Tuesday and happy you took video. Is Remmy coming with you today or will he be at home? Keep us posted.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Has he eaten anything new?

From what you've described I'd also think gas.

If his gut is all gassy or just feeling yuck from something causing gas - he would be showing signs of pain.

I hope he feels better soon... poor guy.

hugs,
Tori


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Karen, so sorry to hear that something is bothering Remmy. Because of the shaking, panting, crawling up behind your head, etc. it sounds like he is in some kind of pain. Is there an emergency vet near you? If so, you might think about taking him there instead of waiting until Tuesday. Does Remmy jump off and on furniture? Sometimes dogs that have hurt their back act like what you are describing. Praying that Remmy gets better soon.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

London had a pinched nerve once and when it first started she would do that. It lasted for a couple of days where she would jerk back like that, and after that it got really bad where she would shriek and tremble. We took her in and got muscle relaxers and after a few more days she was 100% again. I'm not sure if that is what is going on, but I wanted to suggest it.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

If you do have an emergency vet hospital near by, you may want to think about binging him in. He definitely seems to be having some type of issue. The emergency hospital may cost a bit but it would be worth the piece of mind at least. If you are going out today, I don't think I would leave Remmy alone just in case something is really going on with him. I hope Remmy gets better soon!! Please keep us posted.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sounds awful for poor Remmy. From what you describe I do think it is likely pain from some source or other, wish I had some idea for you. Back leg or bad tummy, dependent on how much he is being bothered I would get him into a vet asap.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Are you sure he hasn't been bitten by a tick? My Kitzi acted somewhat like this 10 days after a tick bite---I think his symptoms were extremely exaggerated w/the panting, restlessness, shaking, roaming. It might be worth taking a blood test for tick-born diseases. Just another thought.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Our daughter has a porkie (pom-yorkie) that likes to eat bees...unfortunately we believe she got stung or bit by something and was acting similarly, but much more exagerated, couldn't sit still at all and put herself in her crate just to calm herself. The vet confirmed it appeared to be a toxic reaction to a sting/bite of some sort and treated her with benedryl. She was fine after a day or so.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Karen -- so sorry that Remmey is going through this. It does sound like he's very uncomfortable. Another thing that comes to mind is noise or a thunderstorm or firecrackers or other loud/strange noises. Lacie pants, quivers, shakes and tries to crawl on my head doing a thunderstorm. Just another thought.

Doesn't it always seem to happen at the most inconvenient times -- like a holiday weekend!!! Sending prayers your way. Wish I could be more help.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Karen -- so sorry that Remmey is going through this. It does sound like he's very uncomfortable. Another thing that comes to mind is noise or a thunderstorm or firecrackers or other loud/strange noises. Lacie pants, quivers, shakes and tries to crawl on my head doing a thunderstorm. Just another thought.
> 
> Doesn't it always seem to happen at the most inconvenient times -- like a holiday weekend!!! Sending prayers your way. Wish I could be more help.


Sometimes a smoke alarm that needs batteries and beeps will frighten a fluff!


----------



## Remmy's Mom (Feb 23, 2009)

Sorry for not posting but we were out of state for the holiday weekend. It finally dawned on me about 1:00 this am what exactly was happening to Remmy. We went to bed about 9:00 pm but was back up at 11:00 with just a few minutes of sleep since then. But throughout the night as he kept doing this restlessness and I had my hand on his side it is definitely spasms (not quivering). His whole left side spasms (like when our eye lids spasm) from his shoulder to his hind quarters. That is why he is scratching at his ears/head, shaking and trying to bite his bottom. I am calling the vet 1st thing this morning and getting him in. I still don't know what could cause this but I can now put into words what is happening. I can't believe it took me that long to have a light bulb moment. I will post an update when we get back from the vet today.


----------



## Remmy's Mom (Feb 23, 2009)

Does anyone have any ideas what would cause spasms? It is definitely more noticeable and more frequent (almost constant now) today than on Saturday.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I hope you find out what is causing all this. My malt has been pacing, panting , quickly looking at her rear and quickly sitting as of last night. She usually does this when something is bothering her rear. Her behind is a bit swollen and she has gas...... can that be what Remmy has? Can the spasm be caused due to a tummy issue., and him feeling uncomfortable.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Have no idea Karen but glad you're getting to the vet. Were you able to shoot what he does with your cell phone to take to the vet? Sometimes that helps when they don't do it in front of the doc. Keep us posted.


----------



## Remmy's Mom (Feb 23, 2009)

Update: Took Remmy to the vet yesterday. What it is not: the fecal test was negative (from Saturday), she did a lyme disease test which was negative. She checked his neck and each vertebrae for a pinched nerve, no problems there. When I showed her the video of the spasms she, another vet in the practice, and the vet tech have never seen anything like it in their careers. When she checked his front legs he showed signs of pain when she extended his left leg. She suggested we take x-rays. She found something she originally thought was a lesion, but then said it is a small fracture in his left shoulder. Her words "has lifting of bone at growth plate at cranial portion of humeral condyle". She also believes this is what is causing the spasms. She gave me two types of pain meds Vetprofen and Tramadol and advised us to take him to see a orthopedic specialist surgeon. She and her colleagues have never seen a break in a place like this before in their careers either. Gave him the pain meds at dinner last evening and as of this morning the spasms have NOT stopped.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh poor little Remmy!!  I wish this was something that was easily fixable. It is good that you now know what it is. Have you scheduled an appt with orthopedic specialist surgeon? I think I would do that right away and try to get in as soon as possible. I will be praying for little Remmy to get well soon. Please keep us updated on him.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Remmy's injury. I think taking him to the surgeon would be the best thing. It does sound like he is in pain. Praying for Remmy to feel better soon.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Not good news, but at least you now know what the matter is. Praying for your baby to feel better, it's so sad when these little guys are in pain : (


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't know about that kind of injury in a dog. Praying for a full recovery.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Wow! I just read the whole thread.....so sorry to hear about your little boy going through such a thing.
I would most definitely take him to that orthopedic specialist....
I hope your baby will feel better soon. He's in my prayers.
Please keep us posted on how it goes with the specialist.

Hugs and kisses for Remmy,

Katie & Charlie.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Karen - I'm so sorry about the fracture. The vet might not have seen this often but I would think the orthopedist would have. Did you make an appt yet? Did they have a good referral? Hoping for the best! (((hugs)))


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Poor Remmy and you, that sounds like a tough one. I hope all goes well with the surgeon and that it doesn't break that bank either


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

I hope that Remmy will overcome the pain soon.

When our fluffs suffer, we can't stand it, and we suffer even more not knowing how to help.

R.......Resilient

E.......Energetic

M.......Magnificent 

M.......Maltese

Y.......Yummy


Yes, believe that he will overcome it:aktion033:


----------



## Remmy's Mom (Feb 23, 2009)

Awww thanks everyone. We have an appointment to see the surgeon tomorrow. Surgery will be anywhere from $1500-$2500 so yes it will hit the pocketbook pretty hard


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry your baby is going through this. Hopefully the specialist will have some good suggestions for you.


----------



## Remmy's Mom (Feb 23, 2009)

Another UPDATE: WOW you won't believe this. I cancelled the appointment with the surgeon and made an appointment with another vet to get a 2nd opinion. So we went last evening and I'm so glad we did. It's good news & bad news all in one. He took many x-rays the old fashion way, not digital. Before doing anything though as soon as he looked at my video of the spasms he knew what it was, but wanted to verify through x-rays (which he did not charge me for) and here are the results. Unfortunately Remy's vertebrae is not in good condition. At the base of his neck, at his shoulders and right before the base of his tail the space between the discs are really close together (no spacing between discs) which is pinching the nerves and causing him lots of pain (this is where the spasms are coming from). So he is now on pain meds, steroids and a muscle relaxer. The doctor feels he may have had this since birth but has just now gotten to the point pinching nerves and pain. Remy goes back to see the doctor next Thursday to see how he's doing and where we go from here. As for the crack/chip in his growth plate in his shoulder...this vet sees nothing at all in the area the other vet stated. He showed my husband & I that everything is just fine with his bones. He was quite upset that Remy was slated for "surgery" on his shoulder for something that is not there. When the other vet showed me the digital x-ray it was very hard to see and she tried to make it larger on the screen but then the image got real blurry and all I could see was different shade of grey. There was no obvious "crack" just a smaller shade of grey circle and I just took her word for what she was seeing. She has been Remy's vet since I purchased him in August 2008. Needless to say as of last evening I switched vet's and went with Dr. Anderson the gentleman we seen last evening with 30 yrs experience. So again...thanks everyone for your concerns, prayers, and help


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

WOW so sorry hope Remmy gets better real soon mommy you are the best :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh, my dear Karen, this must be so stressful. Remy is so young! So you will just keep him comfortable with meds and muscle relaxer until next Thursday's follow-up? Does he feel better with the meds? I certainly hope so. I can only imagine the stress you and he are going through. Since you mentioned that he might have it since birth from one of your vet, is it genetic? Sorry I don't have much knowledge about this what-so-ever. I am just wondering if his breeder knows anything about it or if he/she should know Remy's situation. 

I will certainly keep you and Remy in my prayer...


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, that is good news & bad. So sorry you have to deal with this, he is so young : (
but glad he didn't have to have unnecessary surgery. Is there a surgical option for this condition as well? Since he's so young, he may be a good candidate?

My Lexie has 2 really bad vertebrae as well (on the top of her back) and she has just started having really bad problems with it the last couple of months. She was just not herself and quit wanting to sit with me, couldn't be picked up without acute pain, etc. (I started another thread "Degenerative Disc Disease & Accupuncture". My vet put her on anit-inflammatories & pain meds as well, without much success, but also suggested I might try some un-traditional treatment with a holistic vet. Long story short, she has put Lexie on some herbals & has done 2 laser treatments as a prelude to accupuncture once she thinks Lexie trusts her enough for it. I have to say we call her the "magic Dr." After the 1st treatment I could totally see the difference and now after the 2nd, she seems back to her old self...well, she is old but you know what I mean. I don't know how long this will work, but so far so good.

Praying that you find a good solution for your cutie pie, hang in there.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a difference a new vet makes....... wow! crazy. I wonder if chiropractic would help?


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow. I am so glad you took him to the 2nd Vet! I wonder what would have happened if they had actually done surgery only to find out there was no reason to operate? And THIS is why it pays to get a 2nd opinion!


----------

